# My cure? Bile Acid Malabsorbtion, Habba, whatever. Please read



## gregcr (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi All,I have not posted in years, but I wanted to give back...My Story:I am 35 yrs old.At the age of 9 I had appendicitis and my appendix burst and was removed.Back then they did not do an appendectomy arthroscopicly, so I have a large scar where the had me open. (of course I was a small 9 yr old as well)Up to that point I was healthy with no digestive problems.This surgery or the appendix bursting triggered something. I can remember still being in the hospital, and my guts not feeling well, and running to the bathroom.From then on I had the life altering symptoms that many of us deal with.IBS-D, constant bathroom mapping, white-knuckle through almost everything, reactions to may foods and trying to find somthing I could eat that did not bother my system.Going to school everyday was a living hell. But I kept most all of it to myself, and when I did go to doctors I was passed of with "many people don't feel well" (I actually had a doctor tell me that).Between 9-10 yrs old and 33 yrs old I went to over 10 different doctors, and finally found one in Boston that did help me a bit, but still nowhere near a cure.The IBS-D has a wonderfull little friend in the form of anxiety, I had constant fear of leaving my home, and near panic attacks.Through all of this I became a reasonibly successful person. I went onto college and started my own business.People never really knew what I dealt with on a daily basis, because from the outside I not only looked well, but prosperous.Working hard and starting my business was actually part of a coping mechanism. If I kept more control, then I could handle life a bit better.But the IBS did have its toll. Mix in ADD, and it makes for much fun...Relationships were tough, and even if I was open with my problems, the psycological tolls of being trapped can wear on the best relationship...OK, now the good part:About two years ago. Living with my girlfriend in our great home with three dogs while I was napping on a lazy sunday afternoon.She wakes me to have me watch a medical show on TV. It sounds exactly like what I deal with.Some others on this site have talked about HABBA syndrome, including the medical mystery show that spoke of a woman with IBS-D symptoms after a trip overseas.I'm friendly with my GI so I dropped him an e-mail and he said its worth a try, so I tried cholestyramine (or questran, there are a bunch of names)I took it right before any decent meal....Almost instantly, over the first few days, things started to run better.Within a couple weeks, much better.A year and a half later almost perfect....One thing I would like to say is that us IBS-D's like to analyze everything, looking to the answer.What works for me is the cholestyramine and effexor for anziety.PLEASE call your doctor and try this stuff (cholestyramine)Its a simple med, and may just do wonders.I honestly belive that this may be the answer for a large percentage of the people here, and it pains me to think of another person out there suffering if they can enjoy the relief I have found.You may have HABBA, or bile acid malabsorbtion, who knows.Or this stuff may just work. The point is that after over 20 years of suffering in my own hell, I feel well.One other thing you can try.If you take an antacid, tums or rolaids along with every meal do you feel any better? (may take a few weeks)At one point over the years I found myself doing exactly that, and did feel a little better.The antacids do bind to the bile acids/salts in some way as well. (google it)That may be a way for you to see if cholestyramine may help even more.Thanks for the ear....greg


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Greg,I've been struggling on and off with what was Rx'd as IBS-D for the past 3 years. I've been able to control it, mostly, by diet. However, there are days like today where it's nothing but bile acid.....5 visits so far today. It can get pretty painful down there, but I have to "white knuckle" through it, as you say. I've wondered for a long time if it's Habba Syndrome, but most docs don't even know what that is. All of the attacks I have are pretty much directly related to eating....if I don't eat, I don't have them. The only exceptions are days like today, where I got up and had D (which is common after I wake up), and then the attacks began after I ate lunch and have continued through the evening. I've tried Linda's Calcium plan with some success, but nothing lasting. Some days it'll be close to "normal", but most days it's a variation of D. Longest stretch approaching normal was for a month or two.After reading your post, you sound almost like me. Business owner, seemingly successful, but things lie beneath the surface that few know about.I was wondering, were bile acid D's one of your frequent symptoms? After today, I've decided I'm going to the doc next week and going to try Cholestramine.I've also done the internet thing, too....always searching for reasons and cures. Even though I've had tons of blood and stool tests, everything has always come back negative. Never had a colonoscopy, but they say that IBS can be Dx'd with almost 100% certainty under Rome III. Doesn't stop that evil voice in the back of my mind saying "it's cancer".Anyways, just wanted to sound off and ask you about the bile acid.Best!


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi guys,i was diagnosed at least 20 times with ibsd.something tells me thats not what im dealing with.i think i got bile stuff going on.this pill i take for sweating.has stopped my diarrhea.completely.the pill immediately,went and shut off,32 years of chronic diarrhea.i take 2 a day,it takes away the anxietyand fear.wanna here the best.i eat anything.at all..all the triggers you can think of ive tried.no diarrhea.thats why i think its bile stuff.food has absolutely nothing to do with my diarrhea.nothing.talk to your dr. about this pill.glycopyrrplate,see if its for you.they thought mine was aggrivated by food.its not.i think its something like excess bile in us,i mean excess, and this pill is drying it up,just my guess but thats what it feels like.ive never felt so good,digestively, that is.my stool is normal.its a very welcomed surprise,thats why im sharing,people have to know about this pill.thanks for reading..good luck peg


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

I took qustrai9n abut one year ago after having a colonostopy, and my GI dr. perscribed. He is from India. After using it and I felt it really heled, when i ran out, I had to callhim ack for refulls. He was out of the country and they told me to callmy regular dr. which i did. He prescribe Welcol, and i have been using that, but to beperectly honest, I think questrain worked so much better, so it was a long shop and caled the GI dr. on Friday and told the receptionist I would like refulls on questrain. she told me if I had not been ther for over a year he woud not perscribe it, so I explained againt o her,and she said she woud write it dfown and tellhim,and for me to calltoday. I did call today andaid sure they would refill it I was so thrilled.So tomorrow or Wednesday I willpick it up and start taking it again. I felt it really helped beforeOne think though, and is this right, you do not want to take any other medication for four hours after yu take the questrain. is that correct.I remember how gritty it tasted but I am willing to take it if it helps so much,and it is so much cheaper than the welchol.I feel the GjI dr. is much more informative about what to take than my other dr., who is an internist. He is a wondeful dr.however, don't get me wrong. I am excitedDeeDee


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Been there, took it and it did not help at all whatsoever!Glad it's helped you but it's not for everybody.Peggykk,I will definitely try the glycopyrrolate sometime soon.Did you know that Motofen,which was a big favourite of lots of IBS sufferers on here,was also used to treat excessive sweating too?Could be one of the ingredients is a big help in reducing Diarrhoea!


----------



## dwsqrd (Jan 13, 2010)

For those who were helped by this med, did any of you have gallstones or light-colored or greenish stools? I see my GI next month and will bring this up to her. Thank you!


----------



## Big_D (Mar 25, 2011)

Cholestemyrine definitely helped me to some extent. Dropped from four or five times a day to 1-2 and better solidity.


----------



## IBSisHorrid (Apr 10, 2017)

im on Questran and its ok , just taking one pack, 2 weeks it constipated me and the spasms went away.


----------



## terrykeithsmom (Aug 29, 2016)

peggykkkkk said:


> hi guys,i was diagnosed at least 20 times with ibsd.something tells me thats not what im dealing with.i think i got bile stuff going on.this pill i take for sweating.has stopped my diarrhea.completely.the pill immediately,went and shut off,32 years of chronic diarrhea.i take 2 a day,it takes away the anxietyand fear.wanna here the best.i eat anything.at all..all the triggers you can think of ive tried.no diarrhea.thats why i think its bile stuff.food has absolutely nothing to do with my diarrhea.nothing.talk to your dr. about this pill.glycopyrrplate,see if its for you.they thought mine was aggrivated by food.its not.i think its something like excess bile in us,i mean excess, and this pill is drying it up,just my guess but thats what it feels like.ive never felt so good,digestively, that is.my stool is normal.its a very welcomed surprise,thats why im sharing,people have to know about this pill.thanks for reading..good luck peg


What is the medication you are taking for sweating?


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

terrykeithsmom said:


> What is the medication you are taking for sweating?


This is an old thread so i doubt she will respond but she mentions that the med she is taking is called glycopyrrolate. It is an anticholinergic which does not have any central nervous system effects since it cannot cross the blood-brain barrier.

I am also interested in this med since i saw this post. May consider trying it. What's there to lose if my dr will prescribe it?


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like it is also known as robinul forte.


----------

